# Was ist davon zu halten? - E-mail adresses for sale



## Mondsau (15 August 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

vor ein paar Wochen ist bei mir folgendes Angebot eingetrudelt:



> We are the number one, bulk email list broker in the world. We have 92 million, cleaned
> and verified email addresses for sale. You can also join our List Club, and benefit from
> fresh addresses, as and when they are compiled. We can also offer the full campaign
> marketing of your lists, fully can-spam compliant, at half the price charged to other
> ...



Sind die jetzt schon so unverschämt, ihre Dienste öffentlich anzubieten - will mich jemand verarschen - oder handelt es sich um einen Irrläufer? Die gesamte Mail mit allen Headern liegt vor, ich möchte sie jedoch nicht hier posten.

Gruß: Mondsau


----------



## stieglitz (15 August 2005)

*Re: Was ist davon zu halten?*



			
				Mondsau schrieb:
			
		

> ... Sind die jetzt schon so unverschämt, ihre Dienste öffentlich anzubieten.
> 
> Gruß: Mondsau


Sind die, kommt laufend so oder etwas anders.


----------



## Captain Picard (15 August 2005)

Die sehen das etwas lockerer, den einen oder anderen "erwischt" es dann schon mal...
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/62823


> *E-Mail-Vermarkter wegen Datenklaus schuldig gesprochen*
> 
> Der Bericht bezeichnet den Fall L.  als einen der größten unter den Identitätsdiebstählen
> in den USA bisher. Die Ermittler werfen L.  vor,  1,6 Milliarden Datensätze
> ...


cp


----------



## stieglitz (15 August 2005)

Irgendwie passt diese Meldung auch noch zum Thema:
http://de.internet.com/index.php?id=2037565&section=Marketing-News


> Arbeiter in indischen Callcentern verkaufen offenbar Adress- und Kreditkartendaten an Betrüger. Das berichtet das australische Fernsehmagazin 'Four Corners' von ABC Television heute. Ein ausführlicher Bericht wird am Montagabend (Ortszeit) ausgestrahlt. Reportern des Senders wurden aus der Stadt Gurgaon PIN-Nummern von Bankkarten, Passnummern und Kreditkartendaten von Tausenden Australiern angeboten.


----------



## Mondsau (15 August 2005)

*Kommentar*

Ich habe das Thema heute Nachmittag schon bei Heise, allerdings unter meinem dortigen Usernamen, etwas überzogen kommentiert. Eigentlich ein Wunder, daß sich die dortige Trollpopulation noch nicht das Maul darüber zerrissen hat. 

Ansonsten noch einen schönen Wochenanfang aus dem verregneten Ilmtal.

_Jürgen_


----------



## drboe (16 August 2005)

Mondsau schrieb:
			
		

> Sind die jetzt schon so unverschämt, ihre Dienste öffentlich anzubieten - will mich jemand verarschen - oder handelt es sich um einen Irrläufer? Die gesamte Mail mit allen Headern liegt vor, ich möchte sie jedoch nicht hier posten.


Nicht nur das. Bei ebay werden jede Menge Mail-Sammlungen vertickt. Angeblich immer astrein gesammelt und mit Zustimmung. Üblichweise mit der Gewinnspiel-Lüge (hat sich registriert und  dem Adresshandel zugestimmt). Wer's glaubt! Auf eine Beschwerde hin hat mir ein spammer sogar einmal ungefragt bewiesen auf welchem Pool er sitzt und mir mehrere hunderttausend Mail-Adressen, darunter eine von meinen, im Anhang seiner frechen Antwort zugeschickt.

M. Boettcher


----------

